# Just starting squirrel hunting



## CLhunts (Jan 3, 2020)

Well I didn’t have much success this year. Went out quite a few times. Got a couple shots off. Thought I got one for sure but then I couldn’t find any evidence of hitting it (it was on the ground). Watched it flip around and everything so who knows. 

I’ve been debating using a dog, my German Shepard loves to tree any that come in our yard but she doesn’t stay there with them lol.


----------

